# Hi everyone



## lykeomg (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey everyone, I'm new to this forum so I'm just posting what I plan to do...

I've got a 38 gallon tank which is being filtated by a aquatop red devil canister and a aquatop cf-400 canister filter and is currently housing a bangai cardinal a starry blenny a six line wrasse and 5 blue/green chromis

Aside from that I want to stock it with more fish, I'm just unsure on what.. any suggestions?


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I see a few problems here. First off ditch the canister filter - they're notoriously known to be nitrate factories. Invest in a skimmer instead because they do a much better job of keeping your tank clean and collecting waste.

The Chromis will eventually winnow down to a single fish due to aggression within the school. Plus they haven't been coming in healthy as of late. Trade off the 4 chromis and get a pair of clownfish - Occelleris or Perculas. 

The six-line wrasse will be regretted later on. I've heard stories of reefers regretting they have them due to them being bullies. Whatever you do, DO NOT get a tang. They need tanks of at least 6 feet long & 150 gallons.

Other than that, you're fully stocked for the time being.

If it were me this would be stock list:

Bangaii Cardinalfish
Starry Blenny
Chromis (1)
Possum Wrasse - (trade in the six line for this)
Clownfish pair (Occelleris or Perculas)
Royal Gramma


----------



## lykeomg (Feb 26, 2013)

Well, I have no intentions on going reef so I don't think a Protein skimmer is really Necessary


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

welcome to ff


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Ask any saltwater aquaria owner - every single one them would NEVER use a canister filter in a saltwater tank. Whether you're going with FOWLR set-up reef set-up with corals, a protein skimmer do far much better job in keeping your tank clean and removing waste. But hey - if you want to fight a never-ending battle with nitrates to no end, I wish you good luck. Sooner or later, you're going to realize I'm right. Read "The Conscientious Marine Aquarist".


----------

